# Which Trim Dressing.



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello.

I currently use Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel and I'm fed up of it leaving the trim greasy and when it rains I get dirty streak marks coming from where the gel has been applied. I currently wipe it on using an old sponge then wipe off using a microfibre.

I also use it on tyres.

Which dressing can I get to replace it?
I have considered:
Autofinesse revive
Dodo Juice Tyromania
Gtechnic T1

What are people's recommendations?
Will pay up to £15 and would like to be able to use it on trim and tyres however it's not the end of the world if I can't


Thanks


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Carpro Perl, 1-1. :thumb:

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=CPX-PERL-500

Megs Endurance is just the same as CG, Greasy.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 - for Trim & Tyres 
AutoFinesse Revive - for Trim
Carpro Perl - for Trim & Tyres
AutoFinesse Satin - for Tyres
The Carpro Perl can be diluted to suit your needs for internal/external trim :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Can i add a wildcard of Wolf's Chemicals Tyre and Trim? They've just released a new formula that i use on my tyres - I did a Mini a couple of weeks ago and this is what it looks like on both tyres and trim:










(You can even see where i missed a bit on the left, just above the join in the trim! Haha!

Amazing stuff, really works well, repels water and can last up to 4 weeks on clean tyres - even through the rain!

£15.00 at polished bliss but a little goes a very long way!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm even more confused as to which I want now 
The wolf's looks very impressive.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Wolfs blackout and t1 are great.


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

What do you guys think of olive oil or Vaseline compared to commercial products?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MrRonBurgundy said:


> What do you guys think of olive oil or Vaseline compared to commercial products?


Never tried them to be honest. Not sure id want to waste olive oil on trim though!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just sold my Wolfs Trim as Perl is better imo.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

MrRonBurgundy said:


> What do you guys think of olive oil or Vaseline compared to commercial products?


You can't beat peanut butter or groundnut oil (yum) :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

If New Look trim gel is leaving the trim greasy then you are applying far too much. A little goes a long way and it certainly won't leave the trim greasy.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

MrRonBurgundy said:


> What do you guys think of olive oil or Vaseline compared to commercial products?


My wife uses olive oil all the time. Better than lard she says. :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Bill58 said:


> If New Look trim gel is leaving the trim greasy then you are applying far too much. A little goes a long way and it certainly won't leave the trim greasy.


Well I find it greasy and there is no way I'm putting too much on as it gets "buffed" off with a microfibre and I only use a pea sized amount for all the trim on the car.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Try Gloss-It TRV its brilliant stuff


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dannbodge said:


> Well I find it greasy and there is no way I'm putting too much on as it gets "buffed" off with a microfibre and I only use a pea sized amount for all the trim on the car.


If you are finding it greasy then go over it again with a fresh microfibre cloth.


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

I really like Reflections Advanced Tire Care from Mothers. Leaves no artificial shine and lasts. Just give two coats to achieve a better finish.
But I've realized that the brand of the tire makes a great difference on the results.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I actual use Turtle Wax ICE liquid synthetic wax. Gives a nice satin sheen, coats even and doesn't run in the rain. It's probably the only thing I've actually found it any good for. Having said that it's not too bad on tyres with a few coats. I know it's not its recommended use but it works.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Been offered a swap for migliore trim sealant.
Opinions on that?


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

No idea on the above.....my vote goes for revive :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Trim Wizard , leaves a real good finish


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro PERL for me :thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

I've found VP Trim Gliz (only for trims) much better then Wolf, as durability firstly.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Going to go for the Carpro Perl now that I have sold my new look trim gel.
Will be using one bottle for tyres and trim, so which is the best dilution ratio to use?


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

AF revive is great, i did a 50/50 test on my missus y reg corsa where the trim was faded and patchy and it was awesome, covered some scratches too!


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Coopertim said:


> AF revive is great, i did a 50/50 test on my missus y reg corsa where the trim was faded and patchy and it was awesome, covered some scratches too!


How long does it last?

I should be having a bottle delivered tomorrow, can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## MrRonBurgundy (Aug 26, 2011)

Does anyone use Meg's Endurance Gel (IE for tyre dressing) for exterior trim? I tried some today and it looks good so far.

I only put a very small amount on, but will have to be careful with clothes touching the doors


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/carlack-68-plastic-care/prod_353.html


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ive been using concepts vista which is non greasy and does not streak in the rain and lasts for ages, a big thumbs up from me :thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

T1 is great


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Got my revive today will use it on the weekend


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Valverjunky said:


> Got my revive today will use it on the weekend


Me too, strange question but what does yours smell like?


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Sweet I think can't remember but I'll sniff it tomorrow and let you know


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I've heard great things about Revive.....hoping to try this soon myself.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Not used many trim dressings but can say Revive has exceeded my expectations in both its darkening ability and longevity. Beads a treat in the rain too!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

AS Highstyle


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I use revive on big trim the small trim I use Gtechniq C4 2 years durability. And I use Gtechniq T1 for my tyres. Both revive and T1 durability is very good


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Grommit said:


> I've heard great things about Revive.....hoping to try this soon myself.


Deffinately the best ive used too, used a little CG new look trim gel but not enough to really compare it but will check on the bits i used on her car to see how well both have held up


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

AF Revive


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

2 weeks and doing well so far on my missus' car first time ive used it so this is my first test of it lol. Lets be honest c4 is probably the best as its a once a year application maybe longer than that.


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mindis said:


> AF Revive


Holy hell, that's a huge difference


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

reminds me of them black wow pictures:roll eyes:
Impressive though:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Mindis how many passes did you make with Revive on this test area?


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

skorpios said:


> Mindis how many passes did you make with Revive on this test area?


Your looking at one, maybe MAYBE two


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

All well and good that Rav4 bumper pic but was that just applied? It all lies in the durability. I got auto glym bumper & trim gel on one of my cars which is 14 yrs old applied it 6 wks ago worked great on black plastics handles/mirrors still looking good and beading great in the rain, but with grey faded trim it darkened it for a week then returned to normal beaded for 4 wks tho.


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

skorpios said:


> Mindis how many passes did you make with Revive on this test area?


It was after one pass.

I see this car everyday, and now almost after two weeks still looks nice and dark. Also I used it on my other car, which I don't use often, now it's about 3 months and trim still looks black.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Got the PERL today.
Diluted it down to 1:2 for trim and tyres and so far I'm quite impressed.
Done a small patch on mine and the gf's trim to see what it's like


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> Hello.
> 
> I currently use Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel and I'm fed up of it leaving the trim greasy and when it rains I get dirty streak marks coming from where the gel has been applied.


I'm currently using Raceglaze colour enhance trim dressing and it does exactly the same, leaves black streaks on the paint when it rains.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Used chemical guys trim dressing at the weekend on a ten year old faded corsa, it's sitting begin my house still and even though it rained the minute I finished (an hasn't stopped much since, it still looks great, did the wife's neglected mini tonight with its faded grey/white trim and it's come up like new with hardly any product at all.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

AF Revive for me!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Quick beading pic of the CarPro Perl I put on yesterday


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Dannbodge said:


> Quick beading pic of the CarPro Perl I put on yesterday


Looks good but what's that grey section?.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like the windscreen to me.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Danno1975 said:


> Looks good but what's that grey section?.





bero1306 said:


> Looks like the windscreen to me.


Bero is correct. It's the windscreen.
The picture is of the scuttle panel :thumb:


----------



## Ben. (Sep 7, 2009)

Beading of the Revive on my wipers and scuttle panel


----------

